# Marriage counseling



## Lilla (Jul 12, 2011)

My husband is active duty army. I want to go to marriage counseling for a while before i give up but the therapist the army assigned us to only has appointments available 3 weeks apart. We went for the first time last week and it just left me wondering how in the world this could help. Is it normal to only go once every 3 weeks? Does it help more if it's closer together?


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, it absolutely helps if the counseling sessions are closer together, especially with marriage counseling. Spreading the sessions out every 3 weeks is what happens towards the end of counseling, not the beginning. I think you should try looking for a new counselor. Psychology Today: Health, Help, Happiness + Find a Therapist is a good website for finding a therapist.


----------

